# I want to be part of a writing community again



## LydiaAmaranth (Jan 26, 2011)

So here I am. My name is Lydia, and I finally graduated from the University of Central Florida last year with my BA in Technical Communications. Basically I went to be an editor, but there was no "Editing BA", so I trained to be a technical writer, which I love just as much as being a creative writer. A technical writer is someone who usually makes documents like business cards, instruction manuals, brochures, and any other documentation we all use in our daily lives, but generally despise. For whatever reason I love obsessing over correct punctuation, typefaces, sentence structure, white space...and about one thousand other details most people cringe when they have to consider them.

Unrelated to writing, I have been married for a little over a year, work at a daycare, and have a pet flying squirrel. I think Netflix may be the best company in existence. I hate hard-boiled eggs and raw tomatoes (unless they are in salsa).


----------



## Gumby (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Lydia, welcome to WF. 

I wish I could obsess over correct grammar in a good way, but it's the thousand pound gorilla on my back. I've tried to offer it a banana, as a peace offering, but it's an ongoing process. We are still in negotiations.


----------



## Tripp (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lydia. Writers can never have too many editors around obsessing over "correct punctuation, typefaces, sentence structure, white space..." Look forward to you & the other 'stricties' perusing some of my work.

Tripp Dakota


----------



## Nickie (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Lydia.



Nickie


----------



## Patrick (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you find this particular writing community one you're happy to be a part of, Lydia. Welcome.


----------



## LydiaAmaranth (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. So I get to be know as a "strictie", hun? I guess I can deal with that. :-D


----------



## AncientCWS (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome!  I'm new here myself!  You're much more qualified in the writing field than myself, and I would greatly appreciate your "strict" opinion of some of my writings.  The rules of grammar and such that I am aware of, I try to follow as closely as possible.  Don't hold back!  Look forward to running into you in and around the site!


----------



## wron (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome Lydia,

I'm a strictie too, member of SA.  Recently earned my pin for 30 days without correcting anyone's spelling or grammar.  One day at a time.  I'm afraid you're likely to find a demand for our vice in a writer's group.

Ron


----------



## LydiaAmaranth (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi wron, what is SA? I don't mind editing and critiquing in the least...it will make me feel like I got a degree for a reason. I really need to get back into writing though. I am trying to find a career at a newspaper or magazine, and I definitely need some better writing samples.


----------



## wron (Jan 28, 2011)

There seems to be plenty of opportunity here for editing and critiquing to our heart's content. If you should get to the point where it just becomes too much, SA is Stricties Anonymous. We'll be here when you need us. 
All seriousness aside, I have found a good deal of inspiration for my own writing in what I read here, by way of critiquing. Hope you will find the same.


----------

